# [Backuppc] Problème Backuppc (résolu)

## Nitral

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer le logiciel Backuppc sur mon serveur Gentoo, et lorsque je veux sauvegarder un poste Linux, j'ai une erreur :

full backup started for directory /root/asauver

Got fatal error during xfer (Unable to read 4 bytes)

Backup aborted (Unable to read 4 bytes)

J'arrive bien à me connecter depuis le serveur vers le client en ssh, il me demande pas le mot de passe (par clés publique/privé). Mais lorsque je lance la sauvegarde j'ai cette erreur. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi.

Voila si quelqu'un s'y connait avec le logiciel Backuppc qu'il me fasse signe!Last edited by Nitral on Wed Jun 16, 2010 9:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ceric35

T'es tu bien connecter sur le client en étant utilisateur "backuppc" sur

le serveur ?

Généralement, backuppc tourne en utilsateur backuppc

et il faut faire une connection au moins une fois

pour accepter la signature du client.

```
su backuppc

ssh <nomduclientdanslaconfbackuppc>
```

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et montre ta config (les parties pertinentes, genre les commandes de backup) pour qu'on puisse t'aider. T'utilises la méthode rsync je suppose, il est bien installé sur la machine distante ?

----------

## Nitral

J'utilise effectivement la méthode rsync, je me suis déjà connecté sur la machine distante en tant que backuppc (j'ai tapé 'yes' à la première connexion).

Rsync est bien installé sur la machine distante.

J'ai bien rempli mes deux fichiers de configuration sur le serveur, à savoir nomdemachine.pl et hosts.

$Conf{XferMethod} = 'rsync' ;

$Conf{RsyncShareName} = '/asauver' ;

$Conf{FullPeriod} = 7;

$Conf{IncrPeriod} = 1;

$Conf{FullKeepCnt} = 1;

----------

## geekounet

Et pour $Conf{RsyncClientPath} et $Conf{RsyncClientCmd} ?

EDIT: et t'as vérifé les logs de transferts pour voir s'il y a d'autres infos ?

----------

## Nitral

$Conf{RsyncClientPath} = '/usr/bin/rsync';

$Conf{RsyncClientCmd} = '$sshPath -q -x -l root $host $rsyncPath $argList+'; (normal, je veux me connecter en root sur la machine distante).

Par contre si je jette un coup d'œil sur 'nano /var/lib/backuppc/pc/mon_pc/XferLOG.bad.z, ça me sort une page avec des caractères incompréhensibles, genre : x^uPï¿½nï¿½0^Lï¿½ï¿½+xìªN.

Sinon aucune autre info valable sur les logs.

----------

## geekounet

Normal pour le log, il est compressé avec une méthode interne de Perl, qui ne passe pas avec gzip ni uncompress d'ailleurs. Regarde depuis l'interface web, tu pourras les lire (ou ya ptêt moyen via les outils en CLI, mais j'ai pas cherché).

Sinon le ssh en root, c'est quand même pas top, je te conseillerai plutôt de faire un user backuppc ajouté au sudoers et limite à l'execution de rsync --server --sender (c'est là que sudo a une vraie utilitée), $Conf{RsyncClientCmd} = '$sshPath -c blowfish -q -x -l backuppc $host sudo $rsyncPath $argList+'; pis voilà.  :Smile: 

EDIT: BackupPC_zcat pour lire les .z, je viens de tester.

----------

## Nitral

Ok pour le Ssh root par contre je n'accède pas à l'interface graphique, je fais tout en ligne de commande... -_-'

Edit : Résolu, j'ai réussi la sauvegarde, merci quand même.

----------

